# My new tractor with blower



## HPSInc (Feb 15, 2015)

I take delivery of this tomorrow. Dealer did a great job setting this up for me. I also have a 14ft ebling back blade that's getting mounted on the 3pt hitch. It's a 2016 kioti NX6010 with every option I could get on it.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Nice......

Of course now that means we're not going to have any snow again this year......


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

Nice machine. How many HP is that?


----------



## HPSInc (Feb 15, 2015)

60hp


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

Ive thought about trading in my CK27 and my massey gc for one of these. Id put a 64" blower on the back and a 6' pusher on the front. Use it for sidewalks and other smaller jobs where my skid steer and loader don't fit.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Sweet!!!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

How come his welding helmets lack clearance lights?

Ps,
Nice set up.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice...You are going to want to ask your dealer about front tire fenders.
They wil reduse the crap from your tires on your windshield when roading


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Looks great. Nice machine!


----------



## HPSInc (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks, good call on the front fenders, I'll look into that


----------



## HPSInc (Feb 15, 2015)

PWe have a few small adjustments to make which will be a piece of cake, but this was minutes after getting it on and it's exactly what I was hoping it would be, especially having never one in person before. For the properties I will be using this machine I believe this will be a killer combo.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Do the tractor eblings have down pressure or are they just gravity on the the 3pth?


----------



## River (Dec 9, 2016)

Nice Tractor. Looks alot my my 65ho Jd 4066. Does yours have a manual transmission or the treble pedal because my JD had the option of a manual but I went with the automatic because it saves time shifting gears.


----------



## HPSInc (Feb 15, 2015)

The tractor is hydro. So you can put it in low, medium, or high and just gas and go. 

No downpressure, but it weighs I believe 1850lbs. They designed them different from the trucks, the cutting edge that is, due to it not having true down pressure like the truck models these are angled on the cutting edge. I don't think I got a good pic of that but that was the response they gave me when I asked the same question. It looks built like a tank and it's surely heavy so I think it will be good to go.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Holy carp, did they ever change the 3 point part. 

Nice tractor.


----------



## HPSInc (Feb 15, 2015)

Yes, looked a lot different in person than what I saw from pictures online. It's very well built.


----------



## Bryan Henion (Jun 11, 2016)

Glad you like it Justin. 
What your looking at MarkO is our New Cat 1 blade that is 24" tall. 
Available in 4 sizes. 72" moldboard with 2' or 4' wings. 96" moldboard with 2' or 4' wings. 
We are still making the classic 30" tall for Cat 2 tractors. Opening to 16ft


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

Thats very cool. Just gave me an idea for one of our cluster home associations we take care of.

I also have a 2012 kioti dk90 with inverted snow blower that has been great so far.

Good luck!


----------



## HPSInc (Feb 15, 2015)

Yes Bryan it's very cool and we only got to use it once so far but we liked it. Everything lined up just as I was hoping and making adjustments was easy. For the place we service this was really the setup I needed. Snow is coming down fast so we will be back out again in a few hours and get to play around with it some more. I would love an Inverted blower but I'm not so sure it would work on this property we have the tractor at, but I have a feeling a tractor with an inverted is in my future, just in a different setting. I will probably put an Ebling on the back of my truck next year too. Also, Rob @ Bison was good to deal with. It was nice meeting a guy who runs a big company and hearing what he has to say about things. I'm sure I'll be back there again.


----------

